# firebird super q 50/90



## pookie1485 (18 Jan 2010)

timer was shot, put new one in, now 24hr/timed switch shot, put in new one, but no joy, any ideas, as i can't set heat to come on


----------



## DavyJones (18 Jan 2010)

Have you checked the fuse inside boiler?


----------



## pookie1485 (18 Jan 2010)

yes, everything else is working fine, the only way to stop the heater is to turn it off


----------



## DGOBS (19 Jan 2010)

Sounds like the clock hasn't been correctly connected!


----------

